

Tatjana van Vark. Cryptographer, machinist, hacker - dan_the_welder
http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/

======
Luc
To me she's really one of the great artists of our time. Her work is so much
more than technical proficiency and craftsmanship - there is a love for
technology and an awe for the natural world speaking from it. To me, anyway...

------
jonah
I came across her work several years ago. In our age of disposable hardware
her crafts(wo)man ship is incredible.

------
wglb
Curious that there is no wikipedia entry for her. Rather amazing stuff.

------
zaph0d
Somebody needs to decrypt his encrypted haiku -
<http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/tvv1/pht10.html>

~~~
joe
Her.

